# Getting a Shiny Rayquaza is not easy.



## Rockman! (Aug 2, 2009)

This is my second day of soft resetting just so I can get a Shiny Rayquaza.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 2, 2009)

Good luck isn't it.....8,231 or something? I'd give up.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

Soft reseting for natures and IVs is one thing. Soft reseting for s shiny legendary takes ages,

Good luck.


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd give up.


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not giving up.

I prefer black rayquaza over green.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

I got a shiny Latios in Emeraldonnmy first try :3


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm not giving up.
> 
> I prefer black rayquaza over green.


Good Luck


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 2, 2009)

Good luck.

But a black Rayquaza is better than a green one. Even though I have a normal one. T-T


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 2, 2009)

Dusk, The shiny Rayquaza.


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 2, 2009)

what if you get crappy IV's?


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 2, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> what if you get crappy IV's?


I don't give a flying *censored.3.0* about IV's or EV's.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> what if you get crappy IV's?


Who cares? It's shiny!


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 2, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true. I tried getting a shiny kyogre. didnt work.


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 2, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I just said I don't care about IV's or EV's.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha. Shiny Rayquaza ftw.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 2, 2009)

I tried getting a shiny palkia in Pearl and gave up after 15 minutes of constant resetting.


----------



## John102 (Aug 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're not suppose to battle with your shinies like silver does.


----------



## solarshadow (Aug 4, 2009)

I just wouldn't have the patience to soft reset over and over to get a shiny legendary. Good luck BTW.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I can make a Bold Regice set with no IV over 15 to work, then I'll use it.


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been soft reset for 3 days.

Nothing.


----------



## Robin (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, good luck. You will be needing it.


----------



## John102 (Aug 6, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silver you know I'm joking with ya, you're the best battler here most likely.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 6, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own the noobs!

*challenges JasonBurrows*


----------



## John102 (Aug 6, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, you almost beat my OU team with a, UU team, I feel asshamed.


----------



## Away236 (Aug 7, 2009)

lol... how futile


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, me too *Challenges random noob with legendaries*.

My nidoqueen is epic, it beat a stalling shuckle, and you know how deadly those are.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe. I always have something with Taunt for walls like Shuckle.

John knows how annoying Taunt is.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Aug 7, 2009)

its gonna take ages, so good luck!


----------



## Brandon (Aug 7, 2009)

I trust you aren't planning on using it in competitive battling, hmm?

Ooooh, are there any competitive battlers here? I'm itching to de-rust my team.


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 7, 2009)

I just want it to show off.

BTW, I caught Kyogre yesterday and nicknamed it Dustin.
(lol Mega.)


----------



## Brandon (Aug 7, 2009)

LOLZ.

My friend fought me with a shiny quaza today. Or yesterday, I haven't slept yet. I pwned its ass with a smeargle.


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 7, 2009)

Smeargle!?

I need one of those.
If you teach them the right moves, they can become deadly hunters.

Artisan Cave in the Battle Frontier, right?


----------



## Brandon (Aug 7, 2009)

Correct.

Or west of hearthome in DPPt.

Uhh, would you like mine's moveset? I don't use its attacks very much, only for lols really. xD


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 7, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I just want it to show off.
> 
> BTW, I caught Kyogre yesterday and nicknamed it Dustin.
> (lol Mega.)


lolfail

Why suck up to mega?


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 7, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sucking up.
His favorite Pokemon is Kyogre and kind of looks like one too.

Brandon:

Nope, I got a moveset planned out already.

Spore.
False Swipe.
Swords Dance.
Mean Look.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geW6YIqgeRg&feature=channel_page

Smeargle is so Uber.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 7, 2009)

Smeargle is ftw as a lead.

Smeargle, Jolly nature @ Focus sash.

252 atk, 252 speed, 4 hp.

Spore
Dragon Dance
Baton Pass
Explosion.

I think you can figure it out. 


Edit: XD Sorry, posted it already.

And why not have a finishing move on smeargle?  Why use false swipe? xDDD


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFE_ug4JZbc&feature=related

I don't care if it's old, this still proves how amazing Smeargle is.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 7, 2009)

any luck getting dusk yet?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFE_ug4JZbc&feature=related
> 
> I don't care if it's old, this still proves how amazing Smeargle is.


Don't mess with smeargle.  Best pokemon out there, I'm surprised it isn't uber, but I hate Smeargles with cheap moves on them. Spore/Focus Punch is too bland, everytime I battle someone with a smeargle I know they're going to use spore so I use taunt on them if I can outspeed them.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spore / Sub / Focus Punch Breloom is such a *censored.4.0* to fight. It's one of the main reasons I run an offensive team on Shoddy Battle. It makes revenge killing things like Breloom ten times easier.

Smeargle's doesn't really have the stats to be an Uber. Mew can Baton Pass better. Priority moves mess up Endeavor sets.


----------

